
Are You Ready to Consider That Capitalism Is the Real Problem? - rbanffy
https://www.fastcompany.com/40439316/are-you-ready-to-consider-that-capitalism-is-the-real-problem?partner=rss&utm_content=buffer29f39&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
mbrodersen
Capitalism is just a tool. It can be used well, or badly.

~~~
tpg
Capitalism is not a tool; it's a system of human relationships, typically
intermediated by markets.

Tools can be used for different ends, whereas participation in capitalism
determines the ends we apply our tools toward.

Participation in capitalism isn't optional for most people. If capitalism is a
tool, it's a tool for a very small minority of people and a mandatory system
for most.

------
Suppafly
Yes.

